

Group hug of 420 developers at European Rails Conference Railsberry - elamadej
http://vimeo.com/40734575
In other words - Happy Friday by @tenderlove ;)
======
lucky_gambler
WTF this has to hackers? I've tried to search any sane video from this event
but found only short pieces with baloons and unicorns.

I know having fun is important but tech event without tech isn't tech event

~~~
elamadej
Hey, good point Lucky Gambler...but oh God are we working on it ;) There will
be tons of "tech" content from Railsberry, it just took place a few day ago!

~~~
l00ki
So, there wasn't time for preparing some video summary of speakers and what
they talk about... but there was enough time for making 2 or more videos about
songs, piano perf and well, baloons.

It's clear what was more important to organizers. Certainly not Rails :)

------
Yagooar
That was soooo amazing!

------
seanhandley
Awesome <3

------
romanvbabenko
Awesome :-)

